# Vineyard Vines: Fun and preppy or just "Meh"?



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Noted a number of Vineyard Vines items on the exchange, and went to eBay. My goodness there is a TON of stuff on there. I thought Vineyard was a relatively upscale clothing with limited retail outlets. eBay seems to indicate a massive amount of overstock.

Are the items good quality? They look nice enough, in lousy eBay photos, but I am most interested in purchasing items for my daughter(s).


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Meh. They are okay. Some interesting looks. Decent, but not great quality--particularly given the price point. Polos tend to be quite blousy.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Current quality is alright - similar to Lands End in my experience. Their polos can be purchased very cheaply at places like TJ Maxx.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

Although stuff from Vineyard Vines seems okay to me, it's never really interested me. I tend not to like their rather busy ties, for example. Some of their things are nice, but I never really seek them out.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

I like their belts.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> Current quality is alright - similar to Lands End in my experience. Their polos can be purchased very cheaply at places like TJ Maxx.


Ahhh, that explains the eBay action then. I tend to be a vintage Lacoste/Custom Fit Polo man, but I could see washing the car in one of their polos, if small enough. Even the small in PRL regular fit is a bit big.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

I must admit, I enjoy their ties and belts. Their items have been in Filene's Basement now for a few years and it seems they are really over producing. 

Their quality is par, for the price they ask you can find much better. Their ties are the only thing I really haven't seen in discount stores and in my opinion are the only thing I would purchase at regular price. You can usually get them on sale at their flag ship stores, they seem to have coupons frequently these days...

KM

KM


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

With the exception of a button-down given to me by an ex-girlfriend, about the only things I own from VV are emblematic belts and ties from schools and colleges with significance to me, sold only by their respective bookstores or websites, that were given to me as presents. I have a belt from my current girlfriend's high school alma mater, two ties (one a bow tie) from my college, and a tie from my sister's high school. With the exception of these items, everything else I see from VV is inferior (in either style, cut, quality, price, or a combination of all four) to what is available elsewhere.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

Ian and Shep Murray started the company in 1998. Their ties are okay. Made in the USA of imported silk. Sort of that crowded Hermes tie look, with a bit of a preppy twist.

According to this archived copy of their website from 2000, their old product range consisted of 32 patterns of necktie in a bunch of colors, with lengths for men and boys, 2 scarf patterns, an advertising t-shirt, and an offer to do custom designs for wholesale. Not sure when they expanded into other stuff... most of it seems to be "imported".

*Ties:*









"Bass & Fly Rod"









"Bluefish"









"Cat Boat"









"Christmas Trees"









"Flip Flops"









"Golf"









"Greenwich Signs"









"Guitar"









"Horse"









"Labrador, Black"









"Labrador, Yellow"









"Martini & Cigar"









"MV Isle & Whales"









"MV Signs"









"Nantucket Signs"

"Nantucket Isle & Whales"









"Rainbow Trout"









"Santa & Mistletoe"









"Santa Whales"









"Seagull"









"Sea Plane"









"Shark"









"Snowman & Cane" (image above is "New for 2002" - A redesign, maybe?)

"Sportfisher"









"Woody & Tree"

They also did the tie styles, "Fish & Buggy", "Lighthouse", "Mountain Bike", "Palm Tree", "Skier", "Tennis", and "Wheelbarrow", but there weren't any archived images of them.  Anyone own those?

*Scarves:*









"Cat Boat"

They also did "Christmas Trees", which I imagine was a scarf version of the necktie pattern.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

KRMaley said:


> I must admit, I enjoy their ties and belts. Their items have been in Filene's Basement now for a few years and it seems they are really over producing.
> 
> Their quality is par, for the price they ask you can find much better. Their ties are the only thing I really haven't seen in discount stores and in my opinion are the only thing I would purchase at regular price. You can usually get them on sale at their flag ship stores, they seem to have coupons frequently these days...
> 
> ...


I bought a couple of VV bow ties from Filenes a couple weeks ago. They were $20 apiece. It's tough to find any bow tie for that price, and I liked the designs, although they were all in a GTH summer motif--cigars-and-martini-glasses, cows and moons and stars, etc., which was convenient. I certainly didn't get ripped off. There was a ton to choose from, and I spent a good 20 minutes pondering, which, I guess, is a good sign.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

32rollandrock said:


> I bought a couple of VV bow ties from Filenes a couple weeks ago. They were $20 apiece. It's tough to find any bow tie for that price, and I liked the designs, although they were all in a GTH summer motif--cigars-and-martini-glasses, cows and moons and stars, etc., which was convenient. I certainly didn't get ripped off. There was a ton to choose from, and I spent a good 20 minutes pondering, which, I guess, is a good sign.


Nice find on the bows - all I've ever seen are the polos and a couple of long ties in the Filenes/TJ Maxx-type stores. I'd definitely get a $20 VV bow tie just for summer fun.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I think they have decent ties, but they are overpriced. Also I'm not a fan of the whale logo on all of their shirts. This is why I don't own any of their items


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^

Whales, polo players, makes no difference. Shirts with logos suck, period.


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

> Ian and Shep Murray started the company in 1998. Their ties are okay. Made in the USA of imported silk. Sort of that crowded Hermes tie look, with a bit of a preppy twist.
> 
> According to this archived copy of their website from 2000, their old product range consisted of 32 patterns of necktie in a bunch of colors, with lengths for men and boys, 2 scarf patterns, an advertising t-shirt, and an offer to do custom designs for wholesale. Not sure when they expanded into other stuff... *most of it seems to be "imported". *


Its all "imported" now at least everything I have seen the last two times I went into one of the shops. I get annoyed when "American" companies ship everything in from PRC.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

^

To my surprise, the bow ties I got are made in USA.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

They definately try to cultivate an upscale image. There's a Vineyard Vine's store here on Greenwich Avenue that's owned by Richard's and the Greenwich Types seem to really enjoy them. I, however, think that they're a tie company that's overreaching.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Their emblematics are too crowded. I do think it will work well enough for clothing for the girls, since longevity isn't a big issue when they are growing. Sad to see that they are losing some of their "heart" for cash. But from what I've seen, there wasn't a ton to start with.

Oh well, can't be awesome all the time.


----------



## JakeLA (Oct 30, 2006)

There's GTH and there's just ugly. VV is just ugly.


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I have seen some of their stuff and it looks better in internet photos than for real. I passed. Nice concept, but I have moved past their quality/price point. If you haven't, take a look. There is nothing wrong with it but there is nothing great about it either.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Pink and Green said:


> Noted a number of Vineyard Vines items on the exchange, and went to eBay. My goodness there is a TON of stuff on there. I thought Vineyard was a relatively upscale clothing with limited retail outlets. eBay seems to indicate a massive amount of overstock.
> 
> Are the items good quality? They look nice enough, in lousy eBay photos, but I am most interested in purchasing items for my daughter(s).


I have a a few shirts and a polo from VV.

Quality is fine. Got them all from Filene's Basement on discount. VV also has outlet stores.

Their polos are blousey. You need to buy one size down. They have a new collegiate polo which is a tailored fit. Haven't tried it yet. The quality of their polos, however, in my opinion, is equal or better than PRL or Lacoste.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

Trip English said:


> They definately try to cultivate an upscale image. There's a Vineyard Vine's store here on Greenwich Avenue that's owned by Richard's and the Greenwich Types seem to really enjoy them. I, however, think that they're a tie company that's overreaching.


+1 Well said. They are way over reaching, opening too many stores, and over producing. When they started to move away from ties I was interested. I went into their Boston store this weekend and felt as if I was in a department store. Cluttered with all sorts of junk. They should stick to ties and perhaps their bags.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

I don't like them on bit. Preppy means PRL or BB in my world.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I like their belts a bit, but not for retail price. I would much rather have a BB polo than a VV polo, but the one I have was $2 at Goodwill, and its different than anything else I have so I like it. I'd probably pay no more than $30 for a polo from them, but at that price I'd rather have a BB 346 outlet polo.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

dwebber18 said:


> I like their belts a bit, but not for retail price. I would much rather have a BB polo than a VV polo, but the one I have was $2 at Goodwill, and its different than anything else I have so I like it. I'd probably pay no more than $30 for a polo from them, but at that price I'd rather have a BB 346 outlet polo.


As I've said, I've compared their polos to RL (which I own) and Lacoste (which I've tried on), and their construction is, in my mind equal or better. Rugged but soft. Well made seams. Again, I would only buy them at discount prices. But then, I wouldn't pay full price for a Ralph Lauren Polo either. The only issue is their sizing. I think the Collegiate polo (tailored fit) addresses the "blouse-like" nature of their polos.

Regarding the preppy ethos, I think they capture it quite well. If you want to wear a polo shirt to work, then wear RL, Lacoste or BB -- all of which are "serious" brands. They have status and cachet. If you want to enjoy yourself on the weekend at your summer house on Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod, or the Outer Banks, wear the VV polo. The whale is playful and, to some extent, very "Go to Hell". It has more of that un-selfconcious ease and grace that seems in line with that East Coast WASPY prep school culture. You don't wear VV to impress.


----------



## pejm (Aug 21, 2007)

I also like their belts. The quality of the leather portion is the best I've found. It's thicker and more durable than the others I have. I wish I could find another company that uses the same manufacturer. The Vineyard Vines ribbon choices are quite limited and very similar to each other.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

to 32rollandrock: I am starting to agree with the no logos thing. I think it is more grown up and trad to wear no logo shirts. The only ones I will wear now are mostly Polo and BB


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

A couple of thoughts:

VV jumped the shark long about the time you could find their ties in TJ Maxx. Or maybe it was when Bush and Kerry both had VV ties made for them. Anyway, the shark has been jumped. Like with many things in life, VV was cool when no one knew about them.

Please, don't wear VV anything on Martha's Vineyard, unless you are intending to be ironic. All others will be seen as what they are.

Their ties used to be made in America, maybe they still are. I have a very nice tie, one of their first, pink whales on a blue background. It's subtle, summery. I wear it once or twice a year.

Please don't confuse what VV does (and Hermes, for that matter) of closely-spaced, repeating patterns printed on silk with what is known as an emblematic tie, which tend to be woven patterns on a solid background with more space between them.

VV:



Versus emblematic:

javascript: showCloseup();

JB


----------



## hobscrk777 (Oct 16, 2009)

I like the idea behind Vineyard Vines, but I've never really seen any of their pieces capture my interest.


----------



## inq89 (Dec 3, 2008)

I own some VV chappy swim shorts. Like others have said, it's great for the Go to Hell look. VV and RL are the default preppy labels at my college. Some of their stuff is nice but overpriced and I never got into it. And since they're the "abercrombie" for college aged kids, I probably wouldn't wear it after my mid-20s.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

I agree with much of what has been said, but also think that VV sometimes gets a bad rap. I like some of their stuff, and think that the quality generally is pretty good. I like their canvas dock shorts (with 7" inseam), and just recently ordered another pair. They are much better than anything currently offered by BB, LE or LLB. I have other pairs of shorts, polos, belts and a tie that I have acquired over the years, and they all have held up well. I also have a pair of flip flops that are pretty comfortable (I only occasionally wear them around the house and yard, as I'm not a huge fan of flip flops in public). When their stuff is on sale or at TJ Maxx-type places, it is a good buy.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

I used to love their stuff and even applied for a job at the store when they opened up here in Memphis. Thankfully I didn't get it because VV has really fallen out of favor with me. Interestingly enough, I went into the store after it opened and saw workers wearing tennis shoes, lacking any semblance of color or pattern coordination, and wearing 4 polos at once with all of the collars popped. I guess I started becoming more aware of other brands and realized that I was getting ripped off when buying VV stuff. I have never come across more ill-fitting pants/shorts in my life. Just take a look at there website and you can see how awful they look. The shirts are okay, but definitely not worth the $100 that they charge for them. Adding alteration costs to mine only makes it more ridiculous for me to buy shirts from them. I still wear the shirts (wearing one today), but I haven't bought a new one from them in a couple years. There are simply too many better options out there to spend money on than stuff from VV.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

Bermuda said:


> to 32rollandrock: I am starting to agree with the no logos thing. I think it is more grown up and trad to wear no logo shirts. The only ones I will wear now are mostly Polo and BB


Though it's trad/preppy/WASPY to be understanded, and ideally, wear NO logos, we must remember that the guy who invented the polo shirt, Rene Lacoste, had the crocodile emblazoned on it from day one. Polos and logos seem to go together.

And when the New England/NE elites started wearing polo shirts, I imagine they had crocodiles on them. There was a crazy, sporty, tennis champ ethos behind it.

So..if polos are closely associated with logos, what does the logo signify?

My contention is that the Whale is pretty under the radar and playful. It's sporty and fun. Maybe even more so that Lacoste which has moved over to status symbol.

The polo player seems to be bit more serious and stuffy...wouldn't you say?


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Theoden said:


> Though it's trad/preppy/WASPY to be understanded, and ideally, wear NO logos, we must remember that the guy who invented the polo shirt, Rene Lacoste, had the crocodile emblazoned on it from day one. Polos and logos seem to go together.
> 
> And when the New England/NE elites started wearing polo shirts, I imagine they had crocodiles on them. There was a crazy, sporty, tennis champ ethos behind it.
> 
> ...


I would say that many people try to use the whale to proclaim themselves as a member of a certain level of status, also.


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

to wear RL Polo as a "status symbol" is kind of ridiculous these days...go to TJ Maxx and get a polo for 20 bucks...you don't need to be upper class to afford that....I buy polo because it is high quality and the designs are pleasing to the eye....also, I'm a teacher so I'm required to be a bit serious and stuffy at times (to Memphis88)....


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

My VV experience can be summed up with a story. At this years' Derby party, we saw a guy from the SEC region "wearing" a VV bow. By wearing I mean it was around his neck, but untied as if it were to be taken off after a long night. The GF smartly pointed out that she had not seen it tied all night and questioned his ability to tie the thing. In summation, I feel like the majority of VV wearers come off as trying too hard or not really grasping the subtleties of menswear. That said, I am not personally averse to thier clothing on any aesthetic level. Just don't overdo the GTH.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

As with most things, it's a mixed bag.

My experience with their ties (including bows) is that they don't tie up all that well. The knots on long ties are rather thick, and the bows are unlined and overly floppy.

Their canvas pants make me look fat. I only have one pair (purchased at T.J. Maxx, thank God) and never wear them. They're going to the thrift store soon.

I like my cotton sweater, however....just the right shade of pink, and fits well. Another T.J. Maxx buy.

The buttons on their dress shirts are way too thick, and guaranteed to get smashed by the dry cleaners. Two thumbs down.

All of their stuff is overpriced. If you pay full retail, you're an idiot.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I have a few of their must-iron tattersall sport shirts which I'm pretty happy with. Nice quality. I got them on sale ($75 each, normally $100). I would say that they're only barely worth it on sale let alone full price.

I really can't stand the VV look, however, and would never wear anything with that dumb whale logo. It just screams "look at me, I'm a huge douche bag."


----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

VV ties are very overpriced. Ive got two long ties, both knots are a little too large for my liking. There are a few I would pay around $30 for, but never $75. The majority of the motifs are too cartoonish, although playful.

I own one VV belt, very GTH. It is the patch ribbon belt and I think adds a lot to khaki chinos and a solid color polo or ocbd. It has held up well, and I get many compliments when I wear it.

Id prefer VV polos to Ralph, Lacoste or Brooks. Although a tad blousy, I like the material and the colors. I think the whale is more laid back than any other logo, and I think looks more fun. I dont think "upper status douche" when I see VV, I see someone who has fun with their clothing choices and conveys a laid back attitude, just as Shep and Ian.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

I'd like to get one of their Arizona Diamondback ties...


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

YoungTrad said:


> VV ties are very overpriced. Ive got two long ties, both knots are a little too large for my liking. There are a few I would pay around $30 for, but never $75. The majority of the motifs are too cartoonish, although playful.
> 
> I own one VV belt, very GTH. It is the patch ribbon belt and I think adds a lot to khaki chinos and a solid color polo or ocbd. It has held up well, and I get many compliments when I wear it.
> 
> Id prefer VV polos to Ralph, Lacoste or Brooks. Although a tad blousy, I like the material and the colors. I think the whale is more laid back than any other logo, and I think looks more fun. I dont think "upper status douche" when I see VV, I see someone who has fun with their clothing choices and conveys a laid back attitude, just as Shep and Ian.


I agree. Their logo is more fun. I also think that paying full retail for VV (or Ralph Lauren and Lacoste) is paying too much. I got my VV polos for $35 and my long sleeve sport-shirts for $39. I bought my RL Polos on sale, too. I'm waiting for their new Collegiate polo (taolired fit) to hit the discount stores.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Bermuda said:


> to wear RL Polo as a "status symbol" is kind of ridiculous these days...go to TJ Maxx and get a polo for 20 bucks...you don't need to be upper class to afford that....I buy polo because it is high quality and the designs are pleasing to the eye....also, I'm a teacher so I'm required to be a bit serious and stuffy at times (to Memphis88)....


That was Theoden that said that.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I remain a VV customer, but not the overall fan I once was. As for being "trad" or "preppy", there's no arguing with Joe Tradly; VV jumped the shark years ago. That said, Polo did as well, and they still appeal.

The logo, if you're going to tolerate one at all, is a cute fun one; a counter to pretentious ones from RL or Lacoste (although I find the croc cute too). In that light, I have little issue with it. It's the middling brands that decide to add a logo that I despise most (Damn you Eddie B!)

I know some like them, but the ties have always nauseated me. They, and the similar motif ribbon belts are too cartoony. There again, Joe pins it down. It's GTH to a fault, like something from Belted Cow.

Right now, I remain a fan of VV web belts (but few ribbon ones) and their cords. The last pair of VV cords I bought at Filenes are the best I've ever owned. I was glad to find the majority of the shipment was unhemmed so I had them cuffed as well. Their club pants aren't bad, and I would hop on a pair of nantucket red shorts or pants if I saw them. The shirts and polos are an afterthought. Something I would only buy if faced with it at the right price. I don't seek them out.

As others, I wouldn't buy much from VV short of being at a thrift or off-price shop (the latter, with a coupon. They don't get _that_ cheap).  Unless they repeat that online clearout a couple of seasons ago where everything was dirt cheap, I wouldn't go near their site but to see the new selection.


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Vineyard Vines will unfortunately go the way of Tommy Hilfiger.

Polo, Lacoste, and Brooks Brothers (although each can be purchased at
a discount all over the world) still have remained iconic preppy.
Perhaps it's the marketing, however, these brands remain a recognizable
symbol of waspy, prep.


----------



## katon (Dec 25, 2006)

I was never really a part of the Vineyard Vines scene, but weren't their ties originally sort of a reaction against Hermes ties, and the sort of bluster this fellow is putting out? A parody, almost? Maybe I've got it all wrong. :icon_smile:

Thoughts?


----------



## MrAmbrose (Apr 11, 2010)

I picked up a VV belt (brass whale tail ring) at Marshalls. Nice heavy buckle ring, leather is thick and supple. Wear it often.


----------



## Bricktop (Feb 10, 2010)

I have a few (whale free) sweaters from VV that are excellent, as are their cords. 
Mrs. Polford LOVES their capri pants.
Anyone who pays their full pop retail price needs an intervention, though.


----------



## Theoden (Dec 16, 2009)

katon said:


> I was never really a part of the Vineyard Vines scene, but weren't their ties originally sort of a reaction against Hermes ties, and the sort of bluster this fellow is putting out? A parody, almost? Maybe I've got it all wrong. :icon_smile:
> 
> Thoughts?


That link was hilarious. I hope he was talking at least a little tongue-in-cheek. I think he was talking about the Investment Banking crowd, vs. the Trading side of the house.

Consider Paul Winston in NYC. There's no doubt he makes clothes for some very important, wealthy people, but he and his clients kind of have that playful, care-free "go-to-hell" ethos. I think Ian and Shep share some of that sense of fun in clothing that lacks a seriousness and heavy image consciousness. Mind you, Paul Winston is, without a doubt, the real-deal, and I imagine, something of an icon as the Trad or Ivy Style tailor/clothier in NYC. You gotta love a man who sells a line of "f**k you" ties and had made sport-coats with kama-sutra linings.


----------



## J'sCrew (Mar 20, 2010)

25% off right now if anyone wants to hop on anything, code dailycandy


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

katon said:


> I was never really a part of the Vineyard Vines scene, but weren't their ties originally sort of a reaction against Hermes ties, and the sort of bluster this fellow is putting out? A parody, almost? Maybe I've got it all wrong. :icon_smile:
> 
> Thoughts?


Thanks for linking that article about the Wall Street "Tierarchy." One of the funnier things I've read in a while, and an interesting glimpse into the subculture of Wall St.

As for Vineyard Vines, they have a large number of products but just about all of it seems to have the same pastel look to it, and it just doesn't appeal to me very much. They are somewhat akin to Hermes ties, as if Hermes had adopted themes of an American summer vacation with baseball, hotdogs, and deep sea fishing outings.


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow (May 24, 2007)

D&S said:


> With the exception of a button-down given to me by an ex-girlfriend, about the only things I own from VV are emblematic belts and ties from schools and colleges with significance to me, sold only by their respective bookstores or websites, that were given to me as presents. I have a belt from my current girlfriend's high school alma mater, two ties (one a bow tie) from my college, and a tie from my sister's high school. With the exception of these items, everything else I see from VV is inferior (in either style, cut, quality, price, or a combination of all four) to what is available elsewhere.


I'm going to agree highly with this. They do a large business in custom ties etc. for clubs, organizations, schools, colleges, universities and companies.


----------



## TLS24 (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of any place in the Chicago area that carries VV?


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Realistically, unless you want something made for you, let me highly recommend eBay or Marshalls. eBay had something near 1,500 (or more) VV mens items. Don't pay too much.


----------



## TLS24 (Jun 21, 2010)

Pink and Green said:


> Realistically, unless you want something made for you, let me highly recommend eBay or Marshalls. eBay had something near 1,500 (or more) VV mens items. Don't pay too much.


Yeah, I have already looked on eBay and got a belt that I really like, but have had no luck finding anything Vineyard Vines at my local TJ Maxx and Marshall's. Oh well, I will just have to stick to eBay.


----------



## R0ME0 (Feb 10, 2010)

I like Vinerad Vines' polos and may buy a couple in the near future. I don't mind wearing a small logo on polos. The only two that I refuse to wear are Lacoste and Polo. Both are overpriced, especially Lacoste, Designed in France and made in Peru??? & they cost nearly $80 USD

I like the little whale because it's not that common. I used to like VV neck ties but not anymore.

I wonder what you guys think of Southern Proper. www.southernproper.com They're basically the VV of the south.

I also like polos by www.southerntide.com but they don't make ties & www.castawayclothing.com


----------



## G&T (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm late to the game on this one, but I'd vote 'just meh.'

Their polos are classic looking enough that they're just fine, but I do not like their ties at all. True emblematics are much nicer looking (and do a much better job of being irreverent in plain sight).


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

R0ME0 said:


> I like Vinerad Vines' polos and may buy a couple in the near future. I don't mind wearing a small logo on polos. The only two that I refuse to wear are Lacoste and Polo. Both are overpriced, especially Lacoste, Designed in France and made in Peru??? & they cost nearly $80 USD
> 
> I like the little whale because it's not that common. I used to like VV neck ties but not anymore.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's just because we have a VV store here, but the whale is nearly as common here as the other logos.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

TLS24 said:


> Yeah, I have already looked on eBay and got a belt that I really like, but have had no luck finding anything Vineyard Vines at my local TJ Maxx and Marshall's. Oh well, I will just have to stick to eBay.


Tons of VV stuff at Filene's (the one across from the Nordstrom Rack) in Chicago less than a month ago.


----------



## TLS24 (Jun 21, 2010)

32rollandrock said:


> Tons of VV stuff at Filene's (the one across from the Nordstrom Rack) in Chicago less than a month ago.


Thanks, I will have a look next time I am downtown.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I generally don't like logos on shirts but had actually considered buying one of these because I have never seen the whale logo on somebody else's shirt. I admit I don't get out much.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Add bad puns for the case _against_ VV.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Bad puns...perhaps, but clever! Now if you will excuse me, I have to go out to the kitchen and "Seas" my third cup of Joe, this AM!


----------

